# Planned giantic TV masts (height over 600 metres) in the USA



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

In the USA there are the following guyed TV masts with heights of more than 600 metres planned:

Vertical Properties Tower Busterville, height: 609.5 metres, at Busterville, Texas ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2621630 , http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b7157 )

Pegasus Broadcasting Tower, height: 609 metres, at Metcalf, Georgia ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=615734 )

CBC Real Estate Tower Auburn, height: 606.4 metres, at Auburn, North Carolina ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=613408 )

Beasley Tower, height: 608.7 metres, at Immokalee, Florida ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2633535 )

SpectraSite Tower Raymond, height: 608.8 metres, at Raymond, Mississippi( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2618667 )

KKDD-FM Tower, height: 609.5 metres at Hoyt, Colorado ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2633333 )

American Media Tower Agate, height: 609.5 metres at Agate, Colorado ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2638987 )

Cumulus Broadcasting Tower Stowell, height: 609.3 metres at Stowell, Texas ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2610727 )

Liberman Broadcasting Tower Sargent, height: 609.6 metres at Sargent, Texas ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2640248 )

Cumulus Broadcasting Tower Winnie, height: 609.6 metres at Winnie, Texas ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2641027 )

Liberman Broadcasting Tower Devers, height: 607.7 metres at Devers, Texas ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2647054 )

Gray TV Tower Grifton, height: 605 metres at Grifton, North Carolina ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=98245 )

Wiliam Smith Tower Walker, height: 607 metres at Walker, Iowa ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=2620935 )

Pappas Telecasting Tower Plymouth County 2, height: 603.5 metres at Plymouth County, Iowa ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=618602 )

Central Missouri State University Tower Syracuse, height: 609.6 metres at Syracuse, Missouri ( http://wireless2.fcc.gov/UlsApp/AsrSearch/asrRegistration.jsp?regKey=603905 )


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

why they are build this 'things'???

we've sattalite's, isn't that enough?


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

There are already many radio masts in the USA taller than 600 metres, look on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_masts !


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

New York Yankee said:


> why they are build this 'things'???
> 
> we've sattalite's, isn't that enough?


it can be used for television and radio


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

amazing


----------



## TroyBoy (Jan 25, 2006)

New York Yankee said:


> why they are build this 'things'???
> 
> we've sattalite's, isn't that enough?


Probally a whole heck of a lot cheaper then satalites though.


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

^^ that's another reason


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

The US has more satellites than the rest of the world combined. There's also a huge copper network and growing fibre optic network. The difference here is the much greater bandwidth these tower can broadcast compared to satellite or wired. Its the only place one can get full bandwidth broadcasts(satellite and wired are highly compressed). I get both cable and OTA HD at home, and the OTA blows away the best the cable can provide. Satellite comes in a distant third.

I guess I should also mention the mandated free bandwidth available for qualifying local affiliates of the major networks, as well as the need for more High-Definition bandwidth.


----------



## JoshYent (Nov 9, 2006)

crazy


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

I saw a programme on the Discovery Channel about a mast they built in Texas i think it was and it was fucking huge. They completed the main body of the mast in a few weeks because they used a massive helicopter to air lift the peices into place. The view from the top look crazy. The guys that build these things must have no fear at all


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

That is a lot of tall structures remember. The same height of the planned Chicago Spire.


----------

